# Metal Halide 150 vs 250?



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

This is probably a dumb question but I've tried looking up the answer and keep getting spam pages!
If you have a 250w MH fixture, can it de "downgraded" to run a 150w lamp? Would the ballast need to be changed? I'm thinking yes, and it wouldn't usually be worthwhile?
(I have a new project on the go and the MH fixture for sale here would be perfect except that it's 250W!)


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

you would have to change the ballast to match wattage of bulb, your right.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't think they can be downgraded, IIRC, the 150w HQI have different "ends" than 250w HQI. You'll also have to change the socket of the fixture


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. I figured it wouldn't be worth it.  
I'm going to post an ad when I'm closer to needing it, but if anyone hears about an inexpensive 150w preferably clamp-on but possibly hangable light, let me know. I just got a new toy to hold the Korallen welt reef ceramic rock I got and will need a light once it's cured, the Glo ain't gonna cut it


----------



## zenkeri (Jan 17, 2009)

*metal halide*

I have used a 175w bulb in a 250w fixture. It was a home made fixture I purchased from a friend. I've use the lower wattage for many years w/o any ill effect. It had three lamps w/ one ballast for each lamp. I've had no problems w/ it for over 10 years. On the ballast it will have a "M" rating in my case M58E I've since built a set of led lamps so no longer using the halides to save energy. I'm no expert in this matter just that I didn't have any problems w/ it myself. 
Also using commercial bulbs instead of petshop bulbs is a lot cheaper they have places that sell to electricians and retail as well you just have to look for the right colour rating K when u purchase ur bulb. Please do more research before trying. I usually bounce my electrical questions off my Engineer and electricians friends that I come in contact w/ so do more research before trying. I wouldn't want u to burn ur house down. Once again, this is just my experience so please confirm w/ an expert first.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

can I have more info about new toy. It looks nice

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

wtac said:


> I don't think they can be downgraded, IIRC, the 150w HQI have different "ends" than 250w HQI. You'll also have to change the socket of the fixture


This is true for HQI, mogul bulbs just need a change of ballast.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It's a Deep Sea Aquatics Neo Nano...
It's all your fault, I had sump envy 
At some point I'll post more about it 

And thanks everyone for the info...never used MH before, lots to learn if I go for it...



sig said:


> can I have more info about new toy. It looks nice


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok, I just ordered a Coralife 150w HQI clamp on fixture. (I know, it's Coralife, but clamp ons are hard to find and they get better reviews than the JBJ ones and I get them at cost!)
I'll need to replace the 10000k lamp it comes with. I'm not sure what to go with yet, have some research to do. Is there any place that has marine spectrum replacement lamps cheap? Any brands to look for or avoid? I can get Coralife 20000k but if their MH is as crappy as their t5's I'd rather spend a couple of bucks more and get good ones...


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Ok, I just ordered a Coralife 150w HQI clamp on fixture. (I know, it's Coralife, but clamp ons are hard to find and they get better reviews than the JBJ ones and I get them at cost!)
> I'll need to replace the 10000k lamp it comes with. I'm not sure what to go with yet, have some research to do. Is there any place that has marine spectrum replacement lamps cheap? Any brands to look for or avoid? I can get Coralife 20000k but if their MH is as crappy as their t5's I'd rather spend a couple of bucks more and get good ones...


The most popular (or one of the most popular) bulbs is the Phoenix 14K. Good growth, quite blue, nice color, etc. Its also a very affordable bulb. Its my fav MH bulb aside from Radion 20k, which is also quite nice, but much more blue, and a lot more expensive.

Here is an online link, but Ken @ SeaUMarine should have it, and John and NAFB should also have the Phoenix.

Here is the Radium


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks, that's exactly what I needed to know. 
Anyone know what ORG sells? They're way closer to me than SUM...



acropora1981 said:


> The most popular (or one of the most popular) bulbs is the Phoenix 14K. Good growth, quite blue, nice color, etc. Its also a very affordable bulb. Its my fav MH bulb aside from Radion 20k, which is also quite nice, but much more blue, and a lot more expensive.
> 
> Here is an online link, but Ken @ SeaUMarine should have it, and John and NAFB should also have the Phoenix.
> 
> Here is the Radium


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Thanks, that's exactly what I needed to know.
> Anyone know what ORG sells? They're way closer to me than SUM...


ORG probably has at least the Phoenix; everyone has it. I never shop there though, its not in Toronto


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Lol, now that we also have Coral Reef Shop, all you TO folks are gonna have to trek out here like we used to have to trek out your way!


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Lol, now that we also have Coral Reef Shop, all you TO folks are gonna have to trek out here like we used to have to trek out your way!


HA! No.  Actually I would like to go check out the new store. I may do so on my way back from A Reef Creation in Buffalo/Cheektowaga.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Ooooh, is that the one by the airport? I keep hearing things...



acropora1981 said:


> HA! No.  Actually I would like to go check out the new store. I may do so on my way back from A Reef Creation in Buffalo/Cheektowaga.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Ooooh, is that the one by the airport? I keep hearing things...


I think so... They have ... Pretty pretty things....


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

But of course, you just have to look, because bringing them across could be risky...


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

carmenh said:


> But of course, you just have to look, because bringing them across could be risky...


Nawww it's fine. All I want in the world is a tyree green polyp leather coral.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok, I got the light and it's sweet.  My distributor's write-up was wrong, it has a 14000k bulb, not a 10000k, so I think I'll just use the stock one for now. Another MH question...it sits about 16" from the water surface. Should it be closer or is that good? There's an online mod for this light and tank that puts the light about 10" from the surface but I'm not sure if I should do it or not...

http://www.3reef.com/forums/i-made/4-88-neo-nano-lamp-mod-84424.html


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Ok, I got the light and it's sweet.  My distributor's write-up was wrong, it has a 14000k bulb, not a 10000k, so I think I'll just use the stock one for now. Another MH question...it sits about 16" from the water surface. Should it be closer or is that good? There's an online mod for this light and tank that puts the light about 10" from the surface but I'm not sure if I should do it or not...
> 
> http://www.3reef.com/forums/i-made/4-88-neo-nano-lamp-mod-84424.html


Looking good. I had one before I went to an ai led system

You should be fine as long as you're keeping mostly lps and soft corals.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I did want some sps in there too. So I should be looking at lowering it?



acropora1981 said:


> Looking good. I had one before I went to an ai led system
> 
> You should be fine as long as you're keeping mostly lps and soft corals.


----------

